# Overtone Singing/Vocal Recommendations? (Along the lines of Stockhausen's Stimmung)



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

So I recently picked up two copies of Stimmung, one by Singcircle and the other by Paul Hillier's Theatre of Voice. I have to say that, without a doubt, the Paul Hillier version is far superior. It is amongst one of the greatest things I've ever heard. I've always really liked anything I came across that wasn't just straight singing or even lyrical singing, such as Opera is. Rather, I've enjoyed a few albums where they establish a drone tone and sing off of that, or any album which includes interesting usage of the voice that isn't as common place. Some may recommend something such as Schonberg's Pierrot Lunaire and I'm aware of this type of singing but it isn't really what I'm looking for, although I do enjoy his work very much. I'm into any period of the art tradition, including avant-garde stuff. Non-western art music tradition (er, classical ) is very much welcomed as well. Outside of that, I'm not all that familiar with choral music or operas, although I certainly know a fair share of operas. Feel free to recommend anything along those lines as well. :tiphat: Thank you very much.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This was my introduction to overtone singing: Tuva: Voices from the center of Asia.


----------

